# Man cave special, deer skull lamp



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## adidazman15 (Sep 17, 2009)

That is awesome, you did a killer job, pat yourself on the back for that one.


----------



## raber88 (Oct 1, 2009)

That is awesome! Great idea!


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

That Is Awesome!


----------



## Tau44 (Nov 10, 2010)

that is really nice. care to provide some more close up photos on how you did it so we can see.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet job!


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome! You did a heck of a good job.
I too would like to see more pics. Im gonna have to build some of these.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

I really like that.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Definately on the to-do list. Great job


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

The picture is of the arrow that I had to cut down the back, the location of the hole I drilled for the threaded lamp rod and how its mounted.









This is picture shows how the shed antler lays and how the skull sets on it.









This one shows the location for the bottom hole for the lamp rod and how its mounted. It also shows how the shed antler and skull connect. I first started with a toggle bolt but it wasn't enough so I put a screw used for tin roofing in to secure it. I should have counter sank the second but I got a little lazy.









And this one shows how the lamp socket mounts to the lamp rod. It just screws on and has a set screw on the side. Then you just pop off the top half and connect your two wires.

If there are any other pictures I can post to help out just let me know.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

I also added the small shed antler under the back tine for more support


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the extra pics. Looks fairly easy and better than any lamp you can buy in a store.
Hope mine turn out as well as yours. thanks again


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

That is nice!


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

no problem. I also thought about a pedestal mount for the skull and putting the lamp rod coming off the base of the plaque. If you did it that way you wouldn't have to drill the skull. All that you'd need to do is drill a hole for the rod and use a router to make a channel on the bottom for the cord to lay in. That way would be easier but this way is cheaper.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.

Roacho
[email protected]


----------



## qkdraw (Sep 25, 2003)

Excellent work.


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

I made about 5 of those like that. I give mine away as gifts to my friends. One I made i put lights in its eyes.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thats awesome !! I saved a lamp rod for something similar. Now i need to get started


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

That is sharp, may have to give this a try.


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

That's very nice work. I bet if you were so inclined, you could find a camouflage lampshade too. I have a desk lamp from cabelas with one on it. Just a thought.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yeah a camo lamp shade would be nice. The one that's on it was just convenient at the time.


----------



## vahunter2469 (Apr 27, 2012)

That is really really cool! Great job!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

When I first saw the title I thought " no way is this going to look good". Boy was I wrong!! That looks awesome!!


----------



## PJ_WI (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm going to steal that Idea. 

I fount a 150+ skull a long time ago. I think I'll get the skull dipped in camo, I've seen that on one of the film dip sights looks cool and would clean it up just a bit.


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice work! Personally, I've never been a big fan of the European mounts, but that looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I like..


----------



## Bowhunting WI (Sep 22, 2008)

Dude, that is flipping awesome. I've made two of my own lamps for my mancave out of a downed birch tree branch. They look nice, but no where near as cool as that. Definately going to have to build one of those this winter!
Thanks for the great idea!

BHWI


----------



## HC Knives (May 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome!:thumb:


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

that looks GREAT!


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow!!! Great work! Looks fantastic


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great job on a very original idea...! Thanks for posting this...


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

mrjeffro said:


> When I first saw the title I thought " no way is this going to look good". Boy was I wrong!! That looks awesome!!


This great job


----------



## JFergus7 (Dec 5, 2005)

That is awesome. Might have to try that someday. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WSUBowhunter (Feb 19, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

Great idea of splitting the aluminum arrow!


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

bloody brilliant.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Now That is very cool, im going to try and make one next nice buck i get hope it turns out like yours!


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Man that is unreal thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice work....looks great :set1_draught2:


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry for the bad picture but here is my rough draft. Thanks for the idea. 

Roacho


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes sir well done!


----------



## mrchaos102 (May 23, 2012)

Damn. I have no skull. And the ones on EBAY are insane. Got an extra that looks ok for like $40? LOL


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't have any I can part with.lol. Someone else might have. Thanks roacho for the posting the picture. The lamp looks great. If anyone else makes one be sure to post you pictures. It'd be interesting to see everyone's different ideas. Thanks


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## chadnicoletti (Jun 29, 2012)

that's frickin awesome man thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

As a side note....

I used a plastic skull - which is less brittle. The plastic skulls turn out great if you use acrylic caulking to fill in the gaps and I dab a thin layer on the skull with my finger tip for texture and color. 

Roacho
[email protected]


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Very nice work. I may have to add this to my list of things to make for my trophy room.


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Well Done !!


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

Here is my finished product....thanks for the great idea.

Total time = 3.5 hrs










Roacho


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome. Can't wait to try this.
Thanks


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Man that is awesome. I showed the wife she wasn't to impressed so looks like I'm going to have to move her out when I move my new lamp in!!!!


----------



## MathewsMan13 (Nov 6, 2010)

This is AWESOME! Nice job man!


----------



## k.adkins_22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Might have to try that


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Man that looks fantastic. I want one!!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow sweet I want to make one now!!!!!!!!


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

that is one of the coolest things I have seen n here


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Coolest thing ive seen all day!


----------



## HCF (Oct 20, 2004)

Very cool thanks for sharing


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

Man, that's brilliant!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I might have to build one of these for my new bachelor pad...That thing looks great.

Sent from my LG-US730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unicornslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing


----------



## adams5130 (May 28, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

thats cool !!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Good stuff, great work!


----------



## coreysong89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I wish you lived close! I'd pay for work like that.!


----------



## Archer929 (Oct 31, 2010)

very cool... Great idea.


----------



## hoytmatrix (May 18, 2011)

Both of those lamps look great! Starting on mine now, I will post pics when it is a finished product. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## intheshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Those lamps look great. Theres a 6-pointer around here that I may want to try something with if I get the chance at him this year.


----------



## Hoyt1087 (Jun 14, 2012)

What did you use to run the cord through, and where did you get it, If you dont mind me asking. Great Job by the way, looks awesome.


----------



## intheshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Hoyt1087 said:


> What did you use to run the cord through, and where did you get it, If you dont mind me asking. Great Job by the way, looks awesome.


They make lamp kits with a hollow rod and I believe thats what the OP did and then covered it with an arrow.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yes the lamp rod comes with a kit or can be bought seperatly. Sorry it took so long for the reply but haven't been on here for a little while. Everyone post your pictures if you try your hand at this and good luck.


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

I used a Fatshaft arrow.

Roacho


----------



## snipersam24 (Sep 3, 2008)

Roacho said:


> Sorry for the bad picture but here is my rough draft. Thanks for the idea.
> 
> Roacho


could you post some pics of how you got that arrow for a base? thats awesome! good work


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

I pillaged the base from an old lamp and used copper pipe to cover the threaded rod up to the skull.

Above the skull I used a X-Ringer arrow and cut it with my dremel...i removed a bit of material on the back if the arrow to make it fit better.

If you visit your local proshop I 'm sure they have a few discarded fatty's laying around.

Roacho
[email protected]


----------



## Pizonarcher (Jun 13, 2002)

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/H900-P241.aspx This would be a nice shade for it. I have one & when I get some time I will make a lamp like that.
Nice job!!!.


----------



## Roacho (Jan 31, 2009)

As a side note:

Curtain rods are cheap at TJMax.Wally...Targhetto...etc and are hollow. They fit perfectly over the threaded lamp kit rod. I found silver...black....brushed nickel....all varieties of finish and colors.

Roacho
[email protected]


----------



## drillbit (Oct 26, 2009)

Roacho said:


> As a side note:
> 
> Curtain rods are cheap at TJMax.Wally...Targhetto...etc and are hollow. They fit perfectly over the threaded lamp kit rod. I found silver...black....brushed nickel....all varieties of finish and colors.
> 
> ...


Are you saying to just glue vanes on a curtain rod? Because I was thinking of trying to file/ sand down the threads to a smooth finish and then applying a wrap and vanes to make it look like a real arrow...but a curtain rod could make that process quite simpler


----------



## rjenkins (Oct 4, 2012)

Man that is slick looking!!


----------



## Kosmo1111 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty cool, def going to give this a try. nice work.


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

They sell tubes for going over the threaded rod. They sell them by the threaded rod in all sorts of colors and textures.

Pc of pvc pipe camo dipped or wrapped would also work well.


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

good job,thanks the ideal,i just show my wife and said look what im going to make,she just shook her head.lol..


----------



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

good job


----------



## BuckMaxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Very cool!! I got a managment buck for from last year I boiled out. I think I'll do this.


----------



## TrpD345 (Jun 1, 2002)

That is awesome!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

awesome work!


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome lamp. Now I need to kill a deer to make a lamp. 


Sweaver


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Just finished my 2012 bow kill!

Thanks for the great idea!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## z24pride (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a totally different lamp planned for my man cave!! That has changed after seeing this!! sweet


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Yea I love this!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wisconsinbwhntr (Jan 23, 2013)

This thing is awesome. Im definately building one of these. Thanks for the idea


----------



## kybowhunter90 (Jun 16, 2011)

that is freakin awesome! im gonna do that with the 10 point i just found over the weekend, you my friend are creative!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Lol.









Without the plastic on shade!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burger (Sep 18, 2003)

Very nice. Just found my next project!


----------



## Widgeonator (Feb 8, 2013)

Incredible piece or work. Three thumbs up!


----------



## Bones444 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's unreal! Great Job!!


----------



## mudpossum (Sep 27, 2008)

I can't believe I missed this back in October. That's an awesome idea.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

A floor lamp is next


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmphunt (Oct 30, 2009)

That's really nice


----------



## meangene1969 (Feb 21, 2010)

looks great


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

These lamps look great, guys! Tagging this for later..


----------



## intheshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice, I won't be able to try that this year because I never got a shot on that 12 point I was chasing all last season. Makes me wish I never say it and shot that 8 I saw instead.... 

Well hopefully Ill remember this for next year because I've got a line on a new place that has a ton of bucks.


----------



## MisterGrubbs (Sep 11, 2009)

This is GOING to happen. Also if you go on Ebay and search "camo lamp shade" there is someone who has four or five decent patterns to choose from.

PS the shades on Ebay are small but I e-mailed the maker and asked if he/she would make me a larger one.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Literally one of the coolest thing I have ever seen...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Here it is in a whole room look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Just to help you out....I had to order a 20" diameter shade at the bottom. If not, it looked silly. Just for reference, my buck has a 17" inside spread.....So you should be able to judge by that. 





MisterGrubbs said:


> This is GOING to happen. Also if you go on Ebay and search "camo lamp shade" there is someone who has four or five decent patterns to choose from.
> 
> PS the shades on Ebay are small but I e-mailed the maker and asked if he/she would make me a larger one.


----------



## wgvtheduke (Jan 18, 2008)

sweet!!!


----------



## TNHunter85 (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks for the idea guys!


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Looks great!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

It's been a while since I've been on here. Those are some great looking lamps! It's cool to see everyone's personal touch. By the way 2x lung, that buck on your wall is frickin' massive! Lol


----------



## Huntcrazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's one I made with a mule deer a while back. And one with a set of smaller sheds.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice job huntcrazy. Looks good!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

That's good stuff right there.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

Huntcrazy, where u gettin ur shades?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

michael06 said:


> It's been a while since I've been on here. Those are some great looking lamps! It's cool to see everyone's personal touch. By the way 2x lung, that buck on your wall is frickin' massive! Lol


Why thank ya sir! Lol

That was a good day bowhunting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntcrazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks guys and 2x lung they were a set of sheds I picked up at the base of the Bighorn Mts near Dayton Wy. Also I get a lot of them from ranchers that pick them up. Seems they always have a pile you can get real cheap.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

How have you guys put your arrows on the lamps? Did you slide it over the lamp rod or have to split it? What size arrow? Just curious for future projects. Also how did you secure your skulls to the antlers?


----------



## 10ring35 (Dec 4, 2010)

These are nice!!!


----------



## Huntcrazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Mine isn't even an arrow it's a piece of 1/4" hollow steel that I painted and fletched. As you can see its hard to tell if it a real arrow after its all painted up.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok cool. Thanks huntcrazy.


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

I used a fatboy arrow. I used a dremel tool and slit the back side. Afterwards I had to tap it down over the rod with a hammer. Turned out nice but it's tough getting it down b/c it's really tight!


----------



## TNHunter85 (Jul 5, 2006)

I used a harvest time archery redemption arrow. It slides right over a standard threaded lamp rod like butter. I didn't have to split the back of it. 
Michael06- I secured the skull on mine by using a drill press to drill a hole into the base antler and JB welding in a threaded insert. I then drilled through the skull and ran the threaded lamp rod into the insert. I am probably going to make another one in the next month or so. I will take pictures and make note of all the exact parts I used and post them up on this thread.


----------



## npbow (Dec 30, 2009)

marked


----------



## boggintuff (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn I was ready to buy one...excellent job, super envy has set in


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

That the same thing I did 2x lung. Tnhunter 85 that'd be great if you could post some pics of how you do it. I know there's a hundred different ways to do these things. Keep em coming guys


----------



## v24200 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Huntcrazy (Aug 13, 2009)

2x lung I'm getting my shades from Wal-Mart. If they don't have them in stock you can get them online at the Wal-Mart site.


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got mine at walmart too.


----------



## walleyehunter78 (Dec 8, 2009)

nice work, tagging for later


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

that is absolutely awesome!!!


----------



## Overactor (Sep 15, 2012)

That is an awesome Idea!


----------



## Mnrecurve (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice lamps guys!


----------



## Duane (Dec 6, 2013)

My deer are a little smaller maybe I could make a night light! 😁


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

Freaken sweet man great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockram (Aug 23, 2009)

I love it. I just got a 5x6 and was going to do a euro mount. Now I think he will help me read. thanks GREAT job.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Great looking lamps


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

great job


----------



## King Ryan (Dec 28, 2013)

very cool.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

subscribed, I will be making one of these!


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## orangestripes (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for idea. Finished mine this weekend.


----------



## orangestripes (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## Spurhunter (Dec 8, 2008)

michael06,
First let me say Thank You for sharing the idea! I've never seen this before and wouldn't have tried this if I hadn't seen your post.

I did mine today. Ran the rod through the fork of a tine so it's all one shot. Had to shim it a little to get the "arrow" straight. I used heat shrink on the threaded rod and it looks like black carbon to me. I also used a wrap (well 2 really) to put the blazers on. Not as big as some other deer here but I am plenty happy with displaying this euro mount this way. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## michael06 (Apr 12, 2007)

That looks good orange stripes. Thats a good idea using the lamp rod all the way through spurhunter. It seems like it would be more sturdy that way. Great looking lamps guys. Ive got a skull at the taxidermist now and will probably be making another when I get it back. If I do I'll be sure to post some pics. Keep Em coming!


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

When I build my lamps I use a 2613 arrow and it fits perfect over threaded rod.


----------



## hct4all (Dec 3, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## capthowdy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have a Ram skull I might do this with!! Awesome Idea!!! Well Done!!

:beer:


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

These look pretty neat. But the arrow shaft does nothing for me, I think a cedar, twisted willow branch,old wood cane, etc would add just a little bit of heft to the lamp and would help tie in the floating shade.


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Heli-Hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

NICE! May have to try that


----------



## Bowhunting WI (Sep 22, 2008)

I saw this thread a while back and loved the idea. Here are the two lamps I completed....just got the skulls back from the dipper today.















Yes, my wife dropped the skull on the left while dusting and broke the nose off a few years ago. She's not allowed to touch my deer skulls anymore!

BHWI


----------



## HoosierArcher85 (Feb 28, 2014)

Neat!! Looks great


----------



## WVDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes my next project in a week or so..

Thanks for a great idea...


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Those dipped skull lamps look great!!!!


----------



## Bowhunting WI (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks AK. I initially built the lamps, then saw a buddies dipped skull and thought the snow camo would be a nice touch.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

michael06 I owe you one. I was building one of these lamps the other day . I used the smallest rack I had so I could learn from the first one. I was almost done with it & my wife came home from work , she came downstairs & seen what I was building. She got a big grin on her face & said your building that lamp for me for our anniversary ain't you ( she loves antler made things as much as I do). I (having totally forgotten our anniversary) said dang it you caught me. She loved it , took it straight upstairs as soon as I was done. The bad is I had to make another one so we had one for both sides of the bed. Got me out of a jam & I thank you.


----------



## labs1999 (Jul 4, 2008)

That's awesome! Nice work sir!


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Very cool, great job..


----------



## L8drop (Nov 1, 2013)

Tagged for a later date


----------



## buckwild13 (Sep 6, 2008)

going to be building one of these


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

It looks awesome. Great work.


----------



## camocrazy1983 (Dec 1, 2012)

That is freaking cool, you got that into field/stream magazine didnt you? Well done! I love the idea, now all i gotta do is shoot a buck lol


----------



## kdt302 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's pretty cool


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

this is an amazing idea, id love to try this sometime!


----------



## lbailey_1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## morenor12 (Jan 8, 2021)

This is amazing! I will be doing this in the future.


----------



## Joedorf (8 d ago)

michael06 said:


> I also added the small shed antler under the back tine for more support


Thank you Michael!
I had a huge deer head european mount that I turned into a lamp like yours.
You get all the credit for the idea!
Keep those ideas coming.


----------

